# Icon-Liste für HMI?



## maweri (10 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Liste mit Icons für die Maschinenbedienung über TP.
Ich denke da an sowas wie: 
->|<- Werkstück spannen
<-|-> Werkstück lösen 

Also Zeichen, die nach Möglichkeit international verständlich sind und keiner Übersetzung bedürfen.

Weiß jemand von Euch, wo ich sowas finden kann?

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Mühen.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## IBN-Service (18 Januar 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche eine Liste mit Icons für die Maschinenbedienung über TP.
> ...
> ...



Hallo maweri,

du sagst uns leider nicht, welche Software du verwendest.
bei WinCC flexible findest du die mitinstallierten Pictogramme
unter "Werkzeuge / Grafiken / WCC flexible Grafikordner.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## maweri (18 Januar 2008)

Ich benutze WCCflex und das TP177B.
Die mitgelieferten Grafiken habe ich auch gefunden.
Habe mich da vielleicht etwas unklar ausgedrückt.

Was ich suche sind Piktogramme, die international verständlich sind und somit keiner Übersetzung bedürfen.
Z.B kennt man ja das Symbol mit dem Kreis, der oben von einem senkrechten Strich unterbrochen wird. Da weiß jeder dann, daß das der EIN-/AUS-Taster ist.

Auf einer Bohrmaschine steht ja auch nicht Rechts-/Linkslauf oder schnell und langsam drauf. Da sind halt Pfeile sowie Hase und Igel abgebildet.

Wir bauen Roboterfräszellen, die meist 2 Spannvorrichtungen (pneumatisch) auf einem Drehtisch haben und zum Bediener hin mit einem Rolltor abgesichert sind. 
Mein Versuch aus Beitrag #1 sollte das Spannen und Lösen der Werkstücks auf der Vorrichtung anzeigen.
Die Symbole sind dann auf den Button, welche beim Drücken die entsprechende Funktion auslösen.

Ich habe bei Moeller ein Liste (pdf) gefunden. Leider reicht die noch nicht aus, so das ich noch weiter suche. Ich kann am Montag mal einige der Symbole hier zeigen. Habe die nicht auf meinem Privatrechner, von dem aus ich das hier schreibe.

Gibt es für solche Symbole eigentlich eine Norm?

Gruß
maweri


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Januar 2008)

Hi maveri,

da sprichst Du m.E. ein heisses Thema an.

Ich denke, es gibt keine allgemein und international verständlichen Piktogramme. Erst heute hatte ich einen aktuellen Fall, wo wir beschlossen haben, dass ein Text aussagekräftiger ist, als das vorhandene Piktogramm. Im konkreten Fall ging es darum, ein Diskettensymbol (speichern), ein Doppeldiskettensybol (speichern unter) und ein Kreuz in Form eines "X" für löschen zweifelsfrei verständlich zu machen.

Entsprechend ist das, denke ich, bei dem Kreis mit dem Senkrechtstrich drin. Ist der Strich im Kreis, so ist eingeschaltet, ist der Strich am Rand und unterbricht den Kreis, so ist ausgeschaltet.

Für Wahlwiederholung hat mal irgendwer diese liegende Acht erfunden, ein Kreis leer, der andere gefüllt. jeder weiß, was es bedeutet, nur derjenige, der es zum ersten Mal sieht - der kann nicht mal ahnen, was es bedeuten könnte ...

Klar, Piktogramme wären eine Chance, ein Esperanto für Maschinensteuerungen zu entwickeln. Aber es gibt immer irgend einen Grund, irgendwas dann doch mit normalen Worten zu beschreiben. Und dann stellt sich die Frage: "->|<-" oder "spannen", "<-|->" oder "lösen", was ist verständlicher?

Die allermeisten Anleitungen erklären schließlich die Piktogramme nochmals in Landessprache  

will also sagen: ich schreib auf meine Buttons lieber "Ausführen", "Eingang", "Anwahl", "Ausgang", "Ja", ...

und drück jetzt auf den "Antworten"-Button, um meinen Beitrag hier einzustellen


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2008)

*Da habe ich auch noch keine Lösung ..*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> will also sagen: ich schreib auf meine Buttons lieber "Ausführen", "Eingang", "Anwahl", "Ausgang", "Ja", ...



Ich glaube, "maweri" hatte da ein anderes Ziel im Auge. M.E. ging es maweri darum, internationale Symbole zu finden, die allgemein verstanden werden. Dafür hat er auch ein gutes Beispiel geliefert. Einfach um die sprachliche Übersetzung überflüssig zu machen oder evtl. auch, um den Button mit einem sinnvollen Glyph zu verzieren. Das muss nicht mal im Zusammenhang mit einer Visualisierung gesehen werden, das betrifft genau so die Taster und Schalter auf einem Pult zur Maschinenbedienung. Manche Maschinenhersteller haben da eigene, auf Ihre individuellen Bedürfnisse angepasste Symbole entwickelt. 
Einfach damit ihre Bedienpulte immer die gleichen Beschriftungen haben und das nicht individuell an die jeweilige Landessprache des Endkunden angepasst werden muss. 
Die Frage von maweri finde ich sehr interessant. Das Problem hat mich schon des öfteren beschäftigt, leider habe ich aber bisher auch noch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden. Man findet zwar viele Symbolbibliotheken (z.B. bei CAD-Software), doch meist fehlt das gesuchte Symbol oder ist im falschen Grafikformat vorhanden. Die Bibliotheken im Internet haben zwar meist das richtige Format, aber leider nicht die passenden Symbole. 
Also wenn da jemand eine gute Quelle kennt, nur her damit.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maweri (18 Januar 2008)

Question_mark hat mich verstanden.
Was nicht heißt, daß Perfektionist völilg daneben liegt.

Unsere Anlagen sind fast immer gleich aufgebaut. Für bestimmte Bilder, von denen dann z.B. die Frässpindeln, Vakuumpmpen, Abfallbänder usw. gesteuert werden, möchte ich diese Symbole einsetzen. Für die Navigation innerhalb der HMI werden weiterhin Klartexte verwendet, z.B. Roboter, Antriebe, Vorrichtung usw.

Wie schon erwähnt, habe ich bei Moeller eine Liste mit Symbolen gefunden. Den Link werde ich am Montag hier einstellen.

@Question_mark
Weißt Du noch, wo Du die Bibliotheken im Internet gefunden hast?

Gruß
maweri


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2008)

*Keine Lösung bis jetzt ...*

Hallo,



			
				maweri schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt Du noch, wo Du die Bibliotheken im Internet gefunden hast?



Nein, weil die Piktogramme oder Datenformate nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprochen haben. Ich habe das hinterher als Zeitverschwendung abgetan. Ich kenne einige Maschinenhersteller, die Ergonomen und Grafiker auf die Entwicklung solcher Symbole angesetzt haben. Aber die Ergebnisse wird man natürlich nicht im Internet veröffentlicht finden. Also leider bleibt das Problem weiter bestehen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2008)

*Standard ...*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Im konkreten Fall ging es darum, ein Diskettensymbol (speichern), ein Doppeldiskettensybol (speichern unter) und ein Kreuz in Form eines "X" für löschen zweifelsfrei verständlich zu machen.



Die Symbole dafür kann man mit entsprechenden Tools aus den Windows Dateien extrahieren. Der Vorteil ist, das Symbol kennt (hoffentlich) der Bediener der HMI von seinem heimischen Windows PC und kann das richtig interpretieren. Der Vorteil ist eben der M$ Standard. Wenn der Bediener allerdings Windoof nicht kennt, habt Ihr beide Pech gehabt...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich glaube, "maweri" hatte da ein anderes Ziel im Auge.
> ...


ich bin ertappt worden  *schäm*

hab gerade auch mal bei Wikipedia bei Icon bisschen nachgelesen, dann ein wenig nach "Icon", "Bibliothek", "Maschinenbau" gegoogelt - und nichts verwertbares gefunden.


----------



## maweri (19 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hab gerade auch mal bei Wikipedia bei Icon bisschen nachgelesen, dann ein wenig nach "Icon", "Bibliothek", "Maschinenbau" gegoogelt - und nichts verwertbares gefunden.



Ging mir genauso. Die Trefferquote ist enorm, nur was dahinter steckt ist meist Schrott. Das liegt wohl auch daran, daß die Suchbegriffe zu allgemein sind. 
Deshalb hatte ich gehofft, das jemand aus dem Forum auch schon mal so'n 'Problem' hatte und so eine Sammlung hat.


----------



## IBN-Service (19 Januar 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> Unsere Anlagen sind fast immer gleich aufgebaut. Für bestimmte Bilder, von denen dann z.B. die Frässpindeln, Vakuumpmpen, Abfallbänder usw. gesteuert werden, möchte ich diese Symbole einsetzen. Für die Navigation innerhalb der HMI werden weiterhin Klartexte verwendet, z.B. Roboter, Antriebe, Vorrichtung usw.



Hallo maweri,

vielleicht hilft dir die DIN 55003 weiter, "Bildzeichen NC - Maschinen" ?
CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## maweri (21 Januar 2008)

*Link auf Bildzeichenliste*

Moin, Moin,

wie versprochen der Link zur Moellerseite mit den Symbolen, Bildzeichen oder wie man das auch immer nennen will.
Wundert Euch aber nicht, das auf den ersten Seiten nur Texte stehen. so richtig los geht's erst ab Seite 8.

@Jürgen:
Danke für den Tip. Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich da was passendes finde.

Wünsche allen einen stressfreien Arbeitstag

maweri


----------



## Asorg (24 September 2016)

Hallo,

ich weiß, ich bin acht Jahre zu spät...
aber wenn (wie ich) wieder jemand die hier gestellte Frage/Problematik hat...
ich hab da was gefunden: Link

MfG
Andy


----------

